# Furry Crushes



## wolflover44 (Mar 5, 2019)

Who are your furry crushes Mine are Robinhood and Maid Marion from Disney's robin hood Nick and Judy from Zootopia.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 5, 2019)

Lola Bunny
(I actually like the Looney Tunes Show version more than the Space Jam version)


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 5, 2019)

Flamedramon and Rennamon


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 5, 2019)

Jenny from Bucky O'hare and Aisha from Outlaw Star


----------



## Aika the manokit (Mar 5, 2019)

Zira, shenzi, nala, vitani, Rita from Oliver and company, renamon, Cynder,Coco, and many, many, many


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 5, 2019)

Krystal and Gadget Hackwrench


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 6, 2019)

Ex-veemon ,Ratchet from ratchet and clank, wolf from starfox and machgaogamon.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## dragon-in-sight (Mar 6, 2019)

Scar from Lion King
Cynder from Spyro Dawn of the Dragon
Flamedragon from Digimon 02 - He actually was the one charakter who inspired me to learn photoshop, because I wanted to kow how he'd look with out his Armor.
Ducky from In a Land before Time - I satill have all the plushies from the movie chars
Falcon from Monster Rancher


----------



## Tafari (Mar 6, 2019)

Lola Bunny started this...


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Mar 6, 2019)

Bugs Bunny pretty much tops the list for me...I guess it's that trickster aspect. He's certainly not the more 'passive' rabbit one sees more commonly among the fandom. Oh, and the way he cross-dresses here and again is also pleasantly silly!

And there's a few episodes where he wears a fox disguise...doesn't get much better.


----------



## Skittles (Mar 6, 2019)

Probably these two from Dogtanion and the Muskehounds.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 6, 2019)

Simo said:


> Bugs Bunny pretty much tops the list for me...I guess it's that trickster aspect. He's certainly not the more 'passive' rabbit one sees more commonly among the fandom. Oh, and the way he cross-dresses here and again is also pleasantly silly!
> 
> And there's a few episodes where he wears a fox disguise...doesn't get much better.



Fursuiting (and breaking the magic) in 1940.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 6, 2019)

Marius Merganser said:


> Fursuiting (and breaking the magic) in 1940.
> View attachment 56346



Damnit now this is in my brain and I will ever stop wanting more. >:C


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Mar 6, 2019)

Wukong, Nasus and Warwick from League of Legends;
Lola Bunny;
Nick and Judy from Zootopia


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 6, 2019)

Nick from Zootopia... And Roberto the macaw from Rio 2.






And I want Remy the rat from Ratatouille as a pet.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Mar 8, 2019)

I have a huge crush on a character my dear best friend created, Mirage:


----------



## Cyroo (Mar 8, 2019)

I would do unspeakable, vile things, just to have Magatha Grimtotem sit on my face for a week straight without showering.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 9, 2019)

-Fabian from Zoophobia. So much.
-Kouya and Shin from Morenatsu in an alternate universe where they aren't jailbait.
-Nick Wilde is pretty cute.
-Most of the Rito from BotW.
-Tommy Fujioka from Hyper Police


----------



## TheKeybasHGirl (Mar 11, 2019)

Cough Belloc the King of Kaijus Cough

Also Ikasama/Ace from that CG Gamba movie.


----------



## mahaute (Mar 11, 2019)

Roger Rabbit is where it's at.

Jessica knew what was going on: you get yourself a man that will make you laugh.

(On a more huuuuu physical level Shiro Kasane Moth girl has given me a moth girl fetish and I'm not even mad)


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 11, 2019)

Felicia from DarkStalkers and Katia from Prequel


----------



## Ginseng (Mar 19, 2019)

Volibear from LoL


----------



## Shadowprints (Mar 19, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Katia from Prequel View attachment 56786


1,000 times this


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 20, 2019)

Forgot this guy.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 20, 2019)

U bby.


----------



## Keefur (Mar 20, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Forgot this guy.


I got to mascot as the "other battery bunny".

I would have to say. Minerva Mink from Animaniacs.


----------



## SkyeLegs (Mar 20, 2019)

Jillas from Slayers was a prominent early furry crush for me.





Also this guy from an obscure 90s TV movie was my earliest furry crush that I can remember, for whatever reason.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Mar 21, 2019)

Disney animals:








And non-Disney:








And does A Goofy Movie count? Who didn't have a crush on Max!


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 22, 2019)

Id been spending every day since I saw this thread going “I know there’s at least one...” and I dunno why it took me so long to remember Puss...


----------



## Zehlua (Mar 31, 2019)

The only furries I REALLY have crushes on are Sylvia Marpole, Ace of Hearts Fox, and Anubis


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 1, 2019)

I also have to say that the cookie crisp wolf was a snack, ngl


----------



## Pufflefuzz1 (Apr 6, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> I also have to say that the cookie crisp wolf was a snack, ngl



that moment when you get the joke.

Anyways, AphexMutt on twitter is fiiiine as hell


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 6, 2019)

Does Princess Ruto count as a furry?
If she does add her to my list


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 6, 2019)

Anubis is fine as hell.
Sick fursuit jeezy-boy


----------



## Raika (Apr 7, 2019)

Rengar with his new cat skin xD


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 7, 2019)

Another one for Weregarurumon here.

I do like Leomon and his personality a lot too, but physically, I'm more attracted to athletic bodies over muscular ones


----------



## fourur (Apr 7, 2019)

renamon & katia from prequel, guess it's still a thing.


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 7, 2019)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Another one for Weregarurumon here.
> 
> I do like Leomon and his personality a lot too, but physically, I'm more attracted to athletic bodies over muscular ones


But how can we like leomon if he dies everytime


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 7, 2019)

Elh Melizee will never stop being mine


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 7, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> But how can we like leomon if he dies everytime


He usually comes back the same but with his memories stricken.
There was one time he came back evil if I recall correctly...

Haven't watched any Digimon in a long time


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 7, 2019)

I'll start with my obvious one.
I'm not a big fan of feline husbandos, but he gets a special exception.





P E C K
The moment I saw and heard this Scottish birb, I loved him. Still my favorite character from Hat in Time.





Wortox pre-corruption (Best boi)




Look at this pure boi.
Even though he doesn't actually wear a suit and that's just my loadout as him, he still looks amazing and pure.

But I still love his post-corruption, just his pre-corruption is cuter and better.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 7, 2019)

These guys...and there's four of them!!! 

And below is the earliest thing I can remember which led to some kind of attraction to an anthro character.


----------



## Raika (Apr 8, 2019)

Battlechili said:


> Elh Melizee will never stop being mine
> View attachment 59004


Cuuuteee


----------



## Limedragon27 (Apr 8, 2019)

My first Furry crushes were Yoshi and Nicole Watterson.

My current ones though? Ragnir, Asuri, Falco, Wolf, and still Yoshi.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 8, 2019)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Another one for Weregarurumon here.
> 
> I do like Leomon and his personality a lot too, but physically, I'm more attracted to athletic bodies over muscular ones


Finally found this pic


----------



## AisFox (Apr 9, 2019)

My first furry crush would be the chipette with glasses from Alvin and the Chipmunks movie way back in the early nineties. Probably what started my interest in this altogether as she wasn't the last by far.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Apr 14, 2019)

..should I be a rebel and post a human crush..

....should I be a rebel..and do that...

....




Spoiler











Spoiler



...And he's from a video game!
F*CK RULES!!! 



..I am so sorry for my behavior, I have no idea what's wrong with me on this particular night..

But uh..I have no furry crushes..I absolutely Love Telephone, but it's because I think she's adorable..I also love Bliss the Wolf because they're hilarious on YouTube..



Spoiler



Other ffxv fans out there, here's a good laugh..


----------



## Croc and Roll (Apr 14, 2019)

When I was a little kid, I had a "crush" on that rooster from Chicken Run. That was the first and last time I had a crush on anyone, anthro or otherwise.


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 14, 2019)

I can't really think of any except for him


----------



## Dongding (Apr 14, 2019)

omo!


----------



## Nonamenoname (Apr 14, 2019)

I think that OP meant, by furry crushes, TV/movie characters, not ppl from the fandom xdddd

My own one is renamon. If she was my digimon I'd be pretty cruel to her.

"Renamon, come here, today's training is, hug endurance, you'll have to endure getting hugged, for hours"


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 14, 2019)

Dongding said:


> omo!


After that vore thread, I was waiting for this to appear here tbf.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 14, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> After that vore thread, I was waiting for this to appear here tbf.


I have uhm... lots of Dragoneer pictures. But I can't show most of them here. 0//w//0<3


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 14, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115733913735839744


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Apr 14, 2019)

none


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 15, 2019)

I just ran into this guys movies and whelp now I have a problem.


----------



## butchsquatch (Apr 15, 2019)

Basil from the great mouse detective! And moomins I think.


----------



## Deathless (Apr 15, 2019)

Sonic Boom Tails is the cutest thing ever


----------



## Floofy Puggles (Apr 18, 2019)

@Crimcyan


----------



## Lexiand (Apr 18, 2019)

@katalistik :V


----------



## Lyka Snowfield (Apr 19, 2019)

Perdita (101 Dalmatians)
Meg (Black  Angel)


----------



## Crimcyan (Apr 19, 2019)

Floofy Puggles said:


> @Crimcyan


Loooooove yooou


----------



## Arca (Apr 23, 2019)

My furry crush was also my furry awakening. It was Gadget Hackwrench when I was 9 years old.
These days there are far too many to name, but I have had a longstanding crush on Twilight Sparkle (G4 MLP). For me you just can't beat her combination of smart, cute, and adorkable.


----------



## katalistik (Apr 23, 2019)

@Lexiand r-really?  

My furry crush/crush? Definitely Larry/Garry from Zootopia. Those two wolves are just so adorableeee~


----------



## Lexiand (Apr 23, 2019)

katalistik said:


> @Lexiand r-really?
> 
> My furry crush/crush? Definitely Larry/Garry from Zootopia. Those two wolves are just so adorableeee~


ugh fine going to come clean.
Yes.


----------



## Vitaly (Apr 24, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> I can't really think of any except for him


but he just uses you, unlike Lin Hu who cares about you and your butt


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 24, 2019)

Vitaly said:


>



And also has slept in the same bed as me when I was a child every night. And watched me jerk off, several times. 
Thanks... I guess?


----------



## CrookedCroc (Aug 14, 2019)

Let's revive this thread


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Aug 14, 2019)

I have recently developed another crush on a superheroine character made by another furry, Starshard.

If I ever get held up at the bank or kidnapped, I would like her to save me.  With an athletic build like that, I’ll bet she’s got the moves.  And, she’s definitely got the magic.  <3


----------



## Leadhoof (Aug 14, 2019)

I've developed some pretty strong feelings for a couple of fursonas.



Spoiler: I think these are safe enough to post.













That mare was actually the character I had the pinup on my truck based off of.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 14, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> After that vore thread, I was waiting for this to appear here tbf.


What vore thread?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 14, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> What vore thread?


Don't worry about it.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 14, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Don't worry about it.


You have piqued my curiosity.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 14, 2019)

Dongding said:


> omo!


Why, hello there. =3


----------



## potato-kun (Aug 15, 2019)

hmm the earliest i can think of is Lucario. I know it's a cliche but I always thought he was cool. My newer crushes includes Bowser, Nick Wilde, Flavio Hippo (from Animaniacs), Dingodile, Dragonite... and others i can't think of at the moment ^^;


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Aug 15, 2019)

When i first joined the fandom i didn't understand why y'all loved Nick Wild but now i understand i have never wanted to have "fun" ( if you know what i mean ) with a cartoon character in my life


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Aug 15, 2019)

Skychickens said:


> I just ran into this guys movies and whelp now I have a problem.


I have no idea who this is but he looks swave and i like him


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 15, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> When i first joined the fandom i didn't understand why y'all loved Nick Wild but now i understand i have never wanted to have "fun" ( if you know what i mean ) with a cartoon character in my life


I don't really like the character like that but I'm assuming the sentiment is something like "he is cute; he is a sympathetic guy; he is charming; he is funny" and so on.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Aug 15, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> I don't really like the character like that but I'm assuming the sentiment is something like "he is cute; he is a sympathetic guy; he is charming; he is funny" and so on.


its more of a he's sly and personaly i find that attractive


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 15, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> its more of a he's sly and personaly i find that attractive


I see. The popsicle thing, for instance, was clever, I suppose. Still, I'm not into his character.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Aug 15, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> I see. The popsicle thing, for instance, was clever, I suppose. Still, I'm not into his character.


Well you do you and ill do me all i know is that he is the sly swave mf that i allways have wanted in my life


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 15, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Well you do you and ill do me all i know is that he is the sly swave mf that i allways have wanted in my life


Of course.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Aug 15, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Of course.


Of course?


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 15, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Of course?


You do you, me do me. Of course.


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 15, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> I have no idea who this is but he looks swave and i like him


The Baron from The Cat Returns

It’s a Ghibli movie so def check it out!


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Aug 15, 2019)

Skychickens said:


> The Baron from The Cat Returns
> 
> It’s a Ghibli movie so def check it out!


I love Ghibli movies their great


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Aug 15, 2019)

Don Karnage from Disney's Talespin, Ranger Rick and Boomer Badger from the Ranger Rick magazine stories, Ben Ali Gator from Disney's Fantasia, Calamity Coyote from Tiny Toon Adventures, among others.


----------



## Sushimitsu (Aug 15, 2019)

Is it weird to have loads of furry crushes while growing up? haha

From the earliest I can remember, Sly Cooper and Jon Talbain from dark stalkers peaked my interest when I was a kid.

Look at this *goodest of boys... *

Then I kinda found the two cancelled star fox 2 characters kinda cute miyu and fay, to think people had to wait years to play the game to find out these 2 cuties existed for a decade! Also, red pandas are cool so is retsuko


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 16, 2019)

Now? (original link: DeviantArt)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 16, 2019)

I could totally fuck Artemis right now. He keeps teasing us with his paws and I find that very murr. Plus his adorable salty attitude is just so sexy.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Aug 16, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> I could totally fuck Artemis right now. He keeps teasing us with his paws and I find that very murr. Plus his adorable salty attitude is just so sexy.


Yes the salty collie is also very attractive


----------



## CarbonCoal (Aug 28, 2019)

Twitch from League of Legends. He was literally the only reason why I played LoL and then I stopped playing not long after I unlocked him.



Also Pinstripe from Crash Bandicoot is my new rat husband. He’s the only Crash Bandicoot furry that I’m attracted to. I really have a thing for rat furries.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Aug 28, 2019)




----------

